# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Dream Signs and Recall >  >  Being lazy - not writing down dreams in my dream journal

## oowa

I keep having lucids but I am too lazy to write them down :S

Does anyone know a way to not be lazy  :tongue2: 

Also, I have a lucid dream every few days that I remember, I probably have one every day if i just wrote in my DJ damn it!

----------


## MasterMind

The cure to laziness is motivation  :smiley:  Ask yourself why you want to have a lucid dream, and then consider that if you remember to write down your dreams and analyse them you will get lucid even faster.  

When I recall my dreams I use a voicerecorder because I sometimes wake up in the middle of the night and don't want to move to much. Then when I have time I listen to the recorded files and write down my dreams.

Try this site it helped me to motivate and form a habit of recall dreams.

http://habitforge.com/

----------


## oowa

Thanks very much MasterMind  ::D:  I will try out that site now

----------


## MasterMind

> Thanks very much MasterMind  I will try out that site now



Your welcome  :smiley:  It helped me with other stuff, just so you know  :Cheeky: 

It made me workout more often and study too ^-^

----------


## NinjaWookiee

When you're still to lazy you also can just write down some words to remember you the next morning. That's how I'm doing it, and it works.

And just like Mastermind already said: 



> Ask yourself why you want to have a lucid dream, and then consider that if you remember to write down your dreams and analyse them you will get lucid even faster.




Greetings from Germany,
Matthias.

----------


## oowa

Thanks for your comments NinjaWookie!

Also I used my dream journal today  ::D:  only fragments, but was an epic dream tho with small lucid bits.

----------


## beachgirl

i use a recorder but it doesn't really help unless i write them down afterwards... all my dreams

----------


## MasterMind

> i use a recorder but it doesn't really help unless i write them down afterwards... all my dreams



Yeah, me two  :smiley:  I also write them down of course

----------


## Samael

I'm personally motivated by the desire not to have nightmares (because when I don't keep a dream journal I get them _bad_). I understand that my methods don't work for everyone, however. 

I do suggest writing all your dreams down, though, not just the lucid ones. And if you're having trouble staying motivated, don't write down an exhaustive, well-thought-out story of all your dreams. Jot notes are your friend, so write down some quick notes on what you remember, just enough to jog your memory when you look at them later.

For example, mine looked like this:
- as Sandman-Lucifer, delegating duties in hell. Didn't I quit this job? Talking OOC about the character I am.
- kid scared of rottweiler puppy, but he has to finish the fence, trough, whatever.

Since I had time today, I had the chance to write it out with more detail. The trick is to make enough notes so that you remember the dream, but spend as little time as possible on the writing. Sure, you might not have people following your awesome novel-style dream journal on the forums, but you'll get what you need to out of it.

And if you have a _really_ interesting dream, feel free to tell us about it.

----------


## oowa

alright  :smiley:  Thanks for all comments!

I had the most vivid dream I have ever had today, remembered every detail and as I woke up it was the time I usually get up! Only problem was it wasn't lucid :S

----------


## beachgirl

i think deriving the benefit is a great motivator for future efforts. 
keeping a dj is a lot of work for me, but i can't deny the payoff.
i am even starting to do some dream interpretation. more work! but i am getting some interesting payoffs from that, too.

may be the same for you and your lucids.

----------


## Clyde Machine

MasterMind already took the words out of my mouth, in the way of asking yourself why you're having lucid dreams in the first place, so I'll just offer up some of my own advice. I keep a consistent and diligent dream journal of both lucid and non-lucid dreams with Banhurt's Dream Journal 2.5 program, which generates statistics of your dreams as you log them. For example, it generates graphs of your dreaming and lucid dreaming activity over the past 7 weeks, and a separate graph for the last 7 months. Underneath, it lists your best recall day (I recal best on Thursdays) as well as your best lucid nights (mine are Tuesday and Wednesday - just yesterday it read Thursday and Friday, but I'm on spring break, so I get more sleep during the week overall).

In other words, one factor to keep myself motivated is that consistency will produce accurate results for me to reflect upon. My consistent efforts with dream recall and with reality checks has earned me more dreams logged this month, both lucid and non-lucid, than either January or February. (I started in January.)

I'm motivated to write them down for the reason that I'll remember them later. I try to do interesting things in my lucids, to make them worth remembering and worth reading about. Maybe it's the content of your lucid dreams that needs changing to enhance your motivation?

----------


## beachgirl

do you happen to have the link to banhurt's program?

----------


## Clyde Machine

Certainly, here you are! I recommend it for anyone - it's easy to use, and you can link it with your online DJ here on Dreamviews to post your dreams after typing them up.

----------


## Stygian

If you are incredibly interested in Lucid dreaming but cannot find the motivation to keep a dream journal, then you may need to reevaluate your interest to see if you are truly as interested as you think.

If you really are interested but still can't find motivation, check and see if this is true in other areas of your life (both things you love and hate to do).

If an inability to motivate yourself in the area of lucid dreaming is reflected in many areas of your life, you may have a psychological condition you need to get checked out.

Just throwing this out there as a worst case scenario kind of thing.

Good luck getting your next lucid.

----------


## oowa

Thanks for all your comments  :smiley:  I will get back into DJ writing ASAP  :smiley:

----------


## Puffin

I see you're beginning to write again, so my comment is somewhat pointless. But. You can always start an online DJ here, it's quicker to type than write.

----------


## hgld1234

> But. You can always start an online DJ here, it's quicker to type than write.



Getting up, turning on computer, waiting for it to load, opening Internet, waiting for that to load, and then opening your online dj? Is that quicker than getting up, opening up your journal and writing in it? You may forget your dream during the time for the computer to load. Also, in my opinion, it is slower to type than to scribble- but my 2 w/m typing speed doesn't help.

----------


## Puffin

My computer's usually on so it's much quicker. But in that case, yeah, it probably would be slower.  :tongue2:

----------


## Arcana

I have to push myself to write them, thats why I end up writting only the interesting ones >.>

----------

